# NARS Eyeshadow Swatches



## lolaB (Mar 14, 2010)

Ashes to Ashes, Cancan, Cyprus






Ashes to Ashes is not a proper swatch, I started taking it off before I'd taken the picutre






Fez, Galapagos, Grenadines











Lola Lola, Mekong











Night Breed, Night Clubbing, Night Porter











Eurydice, Habanera











Jolie Poupee, Kuala Lumpur











Mediterranee, Rated R











Sea Sex and Sun











9947






Cream Shadows:






Corfu, Mousson






Mykonos, Savage






Corfu, Mousson, Mykonos, Savage


----------



## internetchick (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh wow, I really want some of those! I like Ashes to Ashes, Fez, Galapagos, Lola Lola, Mekong, and Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## lolaB (Mar 14, 2010)

Great picks! Kuala Lumpur looks gorgeous on top of Rubenesque paint pot.


----------



## Tyari (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome swatches!! thanks Lola!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 15, 2010)

Dammit Lola I LOVE that Sea Sex &amp; Sun but it must have been LE because I don't see it on Sephora's website. I am also loving Ashes to Ashes and Cyprus--do you think they are similar to anything MAC? Or in a class by themselves? This makes me want over half of these!


----------



## lolaB (Mar 15, 2010)

Sephora doesn't carry the full range. You'll have to get it directly from NARS. I don't know of any MAC shadows that compare. The only thing I own that's remotely close to Cyprus is Dreammaker, but the texture is disgustingly horrible, so I wouldn't recommend it. As for Ashes to Ashes, the popular dupe seems to be Satin Taupe, but I disagree. ST is way warmer and more metallic.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 15, 2010)

And the list of things to try grows, thanks to Lola.


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Mar 31, 2010)

Tempting...Thanks!


----------



## M928 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive been dying to get the night collection. My birthday is in a few weeks so thats what I have been asking for!


----------



## lolaB (Oct 20, 2010)

Try to get them during Sephora's Friends and Family sale!


----------



## tismama (Oct 20, 2010)

i love sea sex and sun. when is the sephora sale?


----------



## lolaB (Oct 20, 2010)

SS&amp;S isn't available at Sephora, but the info for the sale is here: Sephora F&amp;F sale begins October 21


----------



## Goddesslily (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so thankful for seeing these swatches, I've watched so many Youtube videos with swatches on Olive skin and it's hard to know what the color would look like on ebony/brown skin tones.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 3, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

How much are NARS eye shadows? 

I love MAC but haven't really bothered with NARS before at all, no idea why!

All of those eye shadows look really nice how does the quality compare with MAC eyeshadows?


----------



## Goddesslily (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't own any Nars eyeshadows so i can't compare them to Mac but I would love to know how they compare also.


----------



## toki1004 (Feb 20, 2011)

I want Jolie Poupee right now!!! AHHH &lt;3


----------



## KatyJewel (Feb 21, 2011)

The color pay off on those eyeshadows are blowing my mind. Especially Jolie Poupee...It's gorgeous!


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 23, 2011)

I need to get me a few of those.


----------



## lisam9294 (Feb 27, 2011)

Loving them all!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! I'm loving these! So many I'd like to get. My favorites are Mykonos, Mekon and Nightbreed. Thanks so much for posting these!


----------



## aMilii (Mar 21, 2011)

I love love the cyprus as a highlighter!

I feel like NARS wears very much like MAC - smooth, light, and non-drying - but I don't feel like they are as highly pigmented.


----------



## katana (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing Lola! Cypress is gorgeous!!


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

These are absolutely gorgeous. And they look like MONEY lol. How much do these run and where can I find them?


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2010sherrybaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much do these run and where can I find them?


 You can get these directly from their (NarsCosmetics) website or from Amazon.  They have locations everywhere too and I know Sephora carries their line - although its limited.

Also, this site provides product information on the right hand side of the screen where it has links to the product and price.  Pretty cool feature if you missed it.  It doesnt do it for all products - but most of them.


----------



## lolaB (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *2010sherrybaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous. And they look like MONEY lol. How much do these run and where can I find them?



$23 for the singles, $32 for the duos. I would recommend going to a NARS counter or Sephora to try them in person. If neither are nearby, get them from the Sephora or NARS website. They both have free shipping over 50 (over 25 for NARS), and Sephora's return policy is awesome.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

nice! i'm loving all the bright colors!


----------



## satojoko (Jun 26, 2011)

I like a lot of NARS shadows, my favorite so far being Galapagos - which swatches WAY darker on my skin - but was super peeved when I brought it home and swatched it next to one of my Wet n Wild dark browns in the triple pan palettes and found they were nearly identical, with the WnW one being more pigmented! *gaaahhhh* And I only paid $1.49 for the Wet n Wild palette at Rite-Aid, for ALL 3 shadows! If you compare Galapagos to the crease color in the I'm Getting Sunburned WnW palette, you'll see what I mean. Not a happy makeup shopper that day, I tell ya..... :-(

I also have a DuWop Smoke dual pan in Olive which looks nearly identical in color and pigmentation to the Nighclubbing shade, I believe it was &gt; too lazy to scroll up again &lt;  The DuWop comes with a cream shadow and a matching powder shadow and 2 brushes and was about $28 or so. I use that shade a lot. Gorgeous color!

I still haven't told my husband how much NARS costs LOL Every time I walk through the door with another one of their products I just keep my mouth tightly shut. Thank god he never asks LOL


----------



## gommiebears (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool I see some shades that would look like it would complement my skintone.


----------

